# Startup issues, taskbar freezing



## nshrkat (Jan 7, 2015)

So I've been having problems with startup, especially after the anniversary update. I have a Lenovo y410p. 
Right now, when I start up my computer, sometimes I press space so I can type in my password, and then nothing happens. Other times, it will show my username and allow me to input my password and press enter. When I do press enter, sometimes it just gets stuck on the "welcome" screen with the spinning dots. Other times, it will go to my desktop, but it won't show any of the icons either on the desktop or on the taskbar. When I hover over the taskbar the cursor turns into the blue ring. I try to click and nothing happens and eventually it gives me a message that this process isn't responding and would I like to end it. If I end process, the taskbar disappears and I can't do anything else. All throughout , ctrl-alt-delete isn't doing anything so i can't pull up the task manager. 
Does anyone know what the issue could be/how I could fix it? I tried booting it in safe mode and even then the taskbar was frozen!
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi nshrkat


I would expect that some updates are keeping your system busy at startup (most have to install in two or three "phases") . . . Check in on your "update history" in Windows Update, and see if an update is trying to install, failing, and then trying to install again (over & over & over ....)

If you notice a particular update that is failing over & over, try:
1) Turning Windows Updates setting to "Never" for "check for updates" (this will only be temporary - you'll turn that on again later).
2) Open Internet Explorer (has to be IE ... other browsers won't work for this) and in the address bar type Microsoft Update Catalog
3) From the search results, click on the one for the Microsoft Update Catalog site.
4) In the search box on the Microsoft Update Catalog, type in the "KB" number of the update that has been failing.
5) Download the update, and
6) Double-click on the download to manually install the update.

Should the update finish successfully, you can then turn the Windows Update settings back to normal (which is "automatic" for "search for updates")
___________________

Should you run into errors - let us know which ones. And you can run some diagnostics on your laptop to check on the hard drive, cpu, memory, temperatures, etc. Most gaming laptops like yours have built-in diagnostics - the directions should be mentioned in your user guide. [Usually you choose diagnostics from a boot menu produced at system power-on by pressing a special function-key].

Let us know if none of this helps


----------



## nshrkat (Jan 7, 2015)

Is there a way to do this without logging in? The main problem is that I can't access my desktop, and even in safe mode the taskbar just freezes and doesn't let me do anything, so the only thing I can access is Safe Mode with the command prompt - is there any way to do this through the command prompt?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

At the _Command Prompt_ type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. Now press a* Y *for Yes and Reboot. _Check Disk_ will start at next bootup and it will take a while. 
See if that helps.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, to fololow Gary's advice at the command prompt (safe mode) at the prompt type:-

C:\Windows\explorer.exe shell:::{d450a8a1-9568-45c7-9c0e-b4f9fb4537bd} (press enter) 
installed updates will open. It is also a good idea to follow spunk's advice.


EDIT:- If it does turn out to be an errant update this may be the solution (most likely the offline method) :-

https://support.microsoft.com/en-au/kb/947821


----------



## nshrkat (Jan 7, 2015)

Chkdsk worked!! Thank you so much!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Glad to hear the file system is OK again [nice call for spunk.funk  ] ... I think it also might be a good idea to run diagnostics on the hard drive & system memory, to make sure that it isn't faulty hardware that caused the problem with the file system initially. Just to give you peace of mind (always a nice thing!)...

Good work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are welcome! 
Check Disk a;readu checked for Bad Sectors, so, not much else will be done with a Diagnostic test on the HDD but a check of the Memory wouldn't hurt
Restart and press *F12 *run *Diagnostics*.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Oct 5, 2016)

nshrkat said:


> Chkdsk worked!! Thank you so much!


I never trust a single successful run of chkdsk. While HD errors can sometimes occur spontaneously as "one-off" issues, I believe they are also sometimes caused by something, and the thing that caused them the 1st time will also cause them again.

As a matter of policy, I always run chkdsk until I see 3 successful and error-free completions of the scan. I also keep open to the possibility that I may have a heat problem, a voltage problem, or both. Just checked and learned your computer is a laptop.

In that case, I would want to know the brand of the HD. Example if it's Seagate or WD, you might be okay, but a Hitachi with HD errors that cause problems booting means system file corruption and Hitachis are known to be low-quality with high failure rate.

How much energy you should expend depends upon the value of the data. If this is a simple browsing machine and the losing the data on it is no big deal, then maybe "good enough" is good enough, but if, on the other end of the spectrum, this is a work machine, with valuable work product on it, going these few extra steps now could save you hours and dollars later on.


----------



## nshrkat (Jan 7, 2015)

Ah crap, seems you're right, my laptop failed again today, but this time it won't even boot up. It gives me the unmountable boot volume error and won't boot up properly. So I tried to boot from a USB, and ran chkdsk. It starts and goes through saying that some file segments are unreadable, but then I'm just getting an error during Stage 2 saying, "An unspecified error occurred. Failed to transfer logged messages to the event log with status 50."

I'm not sure what to do/what's the issue - any ideas? Is this computer salvageable? I have most of my important files backed up so it wouldn't be too much of an issue in that regard, but it'd be nice obviously to have the use of my laptop back especially since it's the middle of midterm season. Any help is again greatly appreciated!


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again

Some Lenovo models have built-in diagnostics, but the user guide for your model doesn't mention any. If none appear on any of the BIOS/UEFI screens or Boot Menu options, it's possible your model doesn't have them built-in. You can, however, create a bootable diagnostic USB for your Lenovo (if you have access to another working Windows computer). You can download the diagnostics package as well as a tool to create a bootable USB with it --- the details are on the Lenovo website:
Laptops-and-netbooks :: IdeaPad-Y-Series-laptops :: IdeaPad-Y410p-Notebook - Lenovo Support

Use the Lenovo diagnostics USB to test the hardware in your system, especially the system memory and hard drive. Check disk is a handy utility for fixing file system woes, but doesn't really perform the same kind of diagnostics as a utility from your vendor or the hard drive manufacturer. It's time for the in-depth diagnostics - they'll let you know what's in good shape and what might need replacing.

The good news is: the diagnostics are easy to run.

P.S. .... and if all the diagnostics show no evidence of hardware failure or misconfiguration - that would be very nice: you could likely try something like a clean install & you'd be back in business fairly quickly.


----------



## nshrkat (Jan 7, 2015)

Alright I still haven't run the diagnostics yet, I was planning to soon, but now I'm really confused - so I had the computer open to command prompt for a couple days (which I opened by booting the laptop via USB), but just now my laptop just restarted by itself, said it was doing some repairs, and then booted normally. All I was doing in command prompt was copying files to a USB so it wasn't anything I did. Any clue what's going on? Might this indicate that a clean install could save my computer?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, the good news is --- at least some parts are still fine if it booted normally after the automatic repair ran.

I think it would still be a good idea to have the diagnostics test things a bit -- just so that you know for sure. Besides, if it's still under warranty, the replacement parts (if any are found faulty) will likely be free.

If the diagnostics show that all the main parts of the computer are OK, you have the option - if the computer continues to boot normally - to simply see how the computer behaves. If it does well, you might be able to save any other repairs for another rainy day....

But just to make sure of any further complications: 
1) Run some malware scans (if you haven't already) 
2) Find your user guide, and go through the Bios settings with manual in hand, and make sure all those settings are in good shape. If everything is working fine, though - and you aren't sure about a setting --- then don't change it. It's just good to know what the settings are, in case you need that information in the future.

Let's hope for the best


----------



## Walter Mitty (Oct 5, 2016)

nshrkat said:


> Alright I still haven't run the diagnostics yet, I was planning to soon, but now I'm really confused - so I had the computer open to command prompt for a couple days (which I opened by booting the laptop via USB), but just now my laptop just restarted by itself, said it was doing some repairs, and then booted normally. All I was doing in command prompt was copying files to a USB so it wasn't anything I did. Any clue what's going on? Might this indicate that a clean install could save my computer?


Maybe. First thing to know is if you got all the important data backed up. The second thing to know is if you even have a reinstallation option. If the HD fails, how are you going to reinstall? Usually, when the HD fails, the User has to purchase reinstallation disks from the Manufacturer.

Again I reinterate. HD errors are caused by something. Low voltage, high heat, bad HD, infection, something. And if it's happened twice, chances are likely it will happen again. Eventually it will happen for the last time and you'll have an inert brick. That is why things #1 and #2 are so important. I'd regard your laptop as in process of failing and prepare for that. Start shopping for a new HD, but also keep aware that whatever killed the 1st one might kill the 2nd one. That's why the quality of the HD is so important. Hitachis failing are expected. Seagate and WD, particularly the high-quality lines are not.

Again, what is the manufacturer of the HD? There are HD Manufacturer utilities that can diagnose a HD. You might think about an SSD too. If you are going to buy a new one, now is the time to decide. They use a lot less power, so your computer charge will last longer.

Having said all THAT, it's also possible that your computer will work just fine for the next 3 years or more. I doubt it. I give you 50/50 odds that the HD will be dead in 60 days, just based on my personal experiences in these situations. Others may disagree.


----------

